# Download Jelly Splash (free) And Receive 110 Coins



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

It should be under your Offers or just click the pic and download directly from its product page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll never play it, but someday I might use the 110 coins.   Thanks!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Me neither. I immediately deleted it, like I always do  I'll just take the coins, thank you very much.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I love free coins!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If you own Jelly Splash, here is a link to other apps that earn coins.
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_dcbhrz_bw_brwse?_encoding=UTF8&node=6185968011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-9&pf_rd_r=1E3CX15MSY2WF0DF41W4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1711286022&pf_rd_i=2350149011


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> If you own Jelly Splash, here is a link to other apps that earn coins.
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_dcbhrz_bw_brwse?_encoding=UTF8&node=6185968011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-9&pf_rd_r=1E3CX15MSY2WF0DF41W4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1711286022&pf_rd_i=2350149011


Nope. Those are no good. Gotta pay for them. We want FREE coins.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. Those are no good. Gotta pay for them. We want FREE coins.


Me idiot. Feel free to delete my post.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Love those free coins for buying free apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't looked at the link, but there were some apps being pushed from my Fire that were paid apps, but the coins you could earn by purchasing them were more than the cost of the app (if you had enough coins already to buy the app).  So yes, free coins.  Problem is, I had all of them.  A lot of them had been FAOTD recently.

EDIT:  I'm not seeing them now; it was one of the banner offers across the top of the App Store on the Fire--it said "Get 250 coins for downloading these apps, plus bonus coins for individual apps."  Or something like that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't looked at the link, but there were some apps being pushed from my Fire that were paid apps, but the coins you could earn by purchasing them were more than the cost of the app (if you had enough coins already to buy the app). So yes, free coins. Problem is, I had all of them. A lot of them had been FAOTD recently.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not seeing them now; it was one of the banner offers across the top of the App Store on the Fire--it said "Get 250 coins for downloading these apps, plus bonus coins for individual apps." Or something like that.
> 
> Betsy


Well, that's true . . . . if you can 'buy' it with 99 coins and they give you 110 for doing so, that's clearly a win.  . . . . . . but I just did a quick check -- sampled a bunch at various prices, they weren't giving you as many coins as it cost. So 99 cent apps only gave you 30 coins in all the cases I saw. More expensive -- $2.99 or $5.99 apps gave you more, but never as many as you'd have to spend to get 'em.

eta: I notice a bunch of these were FAotD . . . some fairly recently. So that says to me: even if the free app doesn't look like something you want, check to see if 'buying' it earns you free coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, like I added to my post, maybe after you read it, this morning the deal was 250 coins PLUS the specific app bonus, so for several of them, if I hadn't already had them, I would have earned more than the cost.

It appears that the 250 coin offer is over now, I couldn't find it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  I never saw the 250 coin thing at all.  Just the Jelly Splash which IS free and nets you 110 coins.  But all the apps I looked at at Cinisa's link were as I described. . . . . . maybe it's only through the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, that's where I checked.  I think it must have been a limited time thing.  As I said, it was one of the banners in the App Store and said something like "Get 250 coins for buying these apps."  I don't see it now. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, wait, I found it!!!!!

It's not a banner, it's the second set of featured apps UNDER the banners on my Fire.  First, the "Featured Apps and Games" and then "Get Amazon Coins + 250 Bonus Coins with First Purchase of these Apps.  See More "

Checking them out again now to see if there are any I don't have.....

EDIT:  Here's one.  Stellarium Mobile Sky Map...258 coins to buy--and I get 250+77 coins if I buy it, if I'm reading this right... Testing now.... 


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like it might be 250 coins with the first one of the apps that you purchase, so you only get the bonus 250 one time?

I'm so confused.  They took off 176 coins off the purchase of Stellarium Mobile Sky Map at 258 coins, so I got it for 82 coins, which is a good deal, I would have gotten it for .82, love Astronomy apps.  But there's nothing about 250 coins.

But my total just went up now, it does look like I got 250 coins....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I found it too. . . . I had 244 coins and just bought Google Sky Map for 99 coins.  Now it says I have 155 coins . .  . . so that's 10 extra . . . . but I'm not seeing, exactly, the 30 I should have got for buying it or the 250 bonus coins.

eta:  I think maybe because the app I got was on sale it was only worth 10 and not 30 coins.  And since it says 250 for first purchase, maybe I already purchased one of those before?  I do have some of them, but don't recall at all when I got them or what I paid.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a hoarder of coins.  I don't think I've spent one yet and have accumulated 1,190 coins.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks like it might be 250 coins with the first one of the apps that you purchase, so you only get the bonus 250 one time?
> Betsy


Yes. That is why it says the "first time" in the offer. I made the same mistake - but thankfully I made that mistake on an App I wanted anyways so did not hurt so much to lose the coins.


----------

